# Infinity Wax Super Gloss. A review by Luke M



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

*Infinity Wax Super Gloss​*
I was one of the lucky ones who caught this offer early.
A simple post on Instagram. Super Gloss wax, 150ml tin with a 30ml label for only £14.99 and free shipping:doublesho due to the label error.
At this point I thought what we all would. It would be rude not to at that price.
This is my first go with an Infinity Wax product and I was looking forward to cutting my teeth.

The wax turned up sharpish and I went straight in for a sniff. It's a lemony scent. Mellow and mild but not unpleasant. From there it went in my box of tricks to wait for its go.

I had plans for the test bed but since my dad's car was recently dive bombed by the cast of duck tails, scrooge mcduck, Howard the duck and possibly the cast of the mighty ducks the plan took a bit of a turn. The car was only recently machined and was sporting Obsession Wax Evolution V2. For full disclosure I pre washed using Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and washed with Carchem 1900:1. Admittedly not giving Super Gloss naked paint to start with but I was determined to have a go.

The car to start with mid pre wash

https://postimage.org/

And my weapons of choice.

https://postimage.org/

Once opened a quick finger swipe showed the wax oiled up nicely.

https://postimage.org/

The applicator loaded a little too well and I was able to wax the whole bonnet and one wing from the first half turn of the applicator. This gave me quite a thick layer to start with but I thought what the hell as I'm gonna be reviewing it I'll see what happens with a heavy hand.

https://postimage.org/

I carried on down the side of the car getting some sun mindful not to let the wax bake on but everytime I gave a quick swipe it was still oily and not ready for removal.
I continued around the entire car before removing this wax. Today in my neck of the woods it was 23°c:doublesho

I then parked my wax up in my snazzy new holder. This is a prototype!

https://postimage.org/

On to removal is where I finally hit a snag with this wax. Which I feel I need to make clear was user error. It took me an age to buff the bonnet without any oily wax holograms. I went through two Carpro Boas, a plusher than Great Odins beard Korean borderless towel and a short pile microfiber before I was happy.
The rest of the car thankfully played ball but not before I had got a liberal amount of this wax into my last clean buffing towels.
Anyways onto the goods.

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/app.php

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

Above all, else my word it gave good beading.

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

For the price I paid could I recommend this wax. That's an easy yes.
As per the Infinity Wax Facebook page this wax is due to be released in the next few days at £34.95 posted. Could I recommend it at this price? Again an easy yes.
The only problem I had was that I used too much of it. It goes on and removes easily, looks gorgeous on the paint and beads like this. 
I'd say get some you won't be disappointed.

Thanks for reading
Be sure to ask me any questions you may have. 
Luke M
​


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice review and a nice wax and applicator holder...I think you are up to something with it as people here are nuts at buying new unseen stuff. I bet you will soon get a "Can you make me one" offer


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

nice review mate great finish aswell. Looks like I am going to have to and get myself some of this:thumb:


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

How long are they expecting the durability of this?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

LJColeman42 said:


> How long are they expecting the durability of this?


Not sure to be fair.
I'd like to say I'll push this to failing but I'm likely gonna wax the car again for the fun of it before that happens.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't see the pics😭

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hmm okay, Might have to give it a go!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

moochin said:


> I can't see the pics😭
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not sure why good buddy.
Working for me on website and on Tapatalk?


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Not sure why good buddy.
> Working for me on website and on Tapatalk?


Working now, not sure what happened there. Thanks for the review, I bought a pot too so it's nice to read how good it is. I did actually send Michael a message asking him the curing time for this wax and he said " depending on environment, 10-15 mins"

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

moochin said:


> Working now, not sure what happened there. Thanks for the review, I bought a pot too so it's nice to read how good it is. I did actually send Michael a message asking him the curing time for this wax and he said " depending on environment, 10-15 mins"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah I'd say about that. By the time I'd sorted the bonnet the whole car had about fifteen minutes.
When you have a go definitely less is more with this one.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I'll be using it on my new work van when it arrives so I'll be careful. Cheers👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

great review and lovely looking wax holder would go down great with members here i wold think if we could buy them
todds


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

todds said:


> great review and lovely looking wax holder would go down great with members here i wold think if we could buy them
> todds


Glad you like it. Was a gift from my brother:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Just saw the wax holder on Instagram, looks snazzy  :thumb:

I also got the wax, and found the same problem, loads too easily and was a pain in the ... To remove :lol:

Almost to the point I wouldn't use it again :doublesho :tumbleweed:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

dave-g said:


> Just saw the wax holder on Instagram, looks snazzy  :thumb:
> 
> I also got the wax, and found the same problem, loads too easily and was a pain in the ... To remove :lol:
> 
> Almost to the point I wouldn't use it again :doublesho :tumbleweed:


I'm glad I wasn't the only one. I thought as I started the bonnet that I'd had a mental fart and must not have been paying attention.
It came good once I'd learned that lesson.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Back in stock at 14.99!
DW10 code works too.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Back in stock at 14.99!
> DW10 code works too.


Bought some so it's on you if I don't like it


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Think I got the last one.....now showing OOS


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Bought some so it's on you if I don't like it


Sounds fair:lol:
For £13.50 you really can't go wrong.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have really been impressed by their detailing spray so sure this will be great. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

LJColeman42 said:


> How long are they expecting the durability of this?


3-4 months


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

It's good stuff and the issues with application/removal are user related, it's a really easy product to use imho&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

msb said:


> It's good stuff and the issues with application/removal are user related, it's a really easy product to use imho��


Enlighten us then? :doublesho

How have you found removal? Cure time? Temperature? Loading of pad?

I reckon maybe a spritz of q.d on a pad might help first?


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Just bagged myself one of these....


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

dave-g said:


> Enlighten us then? :doublesho
> 
> How have you found removal? Cure time? Temperature? Loading of pad?
> 
> I reckon maybe a spritz of q.d on a pad might help first?


removal was easy, cure time of about 10 mins in direct sun and 15c+, pad spritzed with qd for first swipe then just a dab on the wax for loading thereafter, was really easy to use, don't quite know what more to say:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Think that's where I was wrong, overloading straight away and downhill from there :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

msb said:


> removal was easy, cure time of about 10 mins in direct sun and 15c+, pad spritzed with qd for first swipe then just a dab on the wax for loading thereafter, was really easy to use, don't quite know what more to say:thumb:


I'll try this next time. As I said I'm sure my issue was user error. Nice to hear I was right.


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

dave-g said:


> Enlighten us then? :doublesho
> 
> How have you found removal? Cure time? Temperature? Loading of pad?
> 
> I reckon maybe a spritz of q.d on a pad might help first?


started at bonnet and moved round car then wiped off with ease (skoda octavia estate) was about 20ish mins applying the wax before removing.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

have this ordered to try, bit scared now for the removal:doublesho lol 

hope its a nice wax:thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

euge07 said:


> have this ordered to try, bit scared now for the removal:doublesho lol
> 
> hope its a nice wax:thumb:


You'll be find bud. Nice and thin and you'll be golden.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Luke M said:


> You'll be find bud. Nice and thin and you'll be golden.


lightly damp applicator and thin layer,

did you double layer or just one?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

euge07 said:


> lightly damp applicator and thin layer,
> 
> did you double layer or just one?


Just one layer mate. I'd be interested in seeing two.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

what a wax :O 

loved it, nice to apply. cured for 10-15mins, wiped off easily with my carpro boas

only 2 panels were a little difficult to remove, but I used a little diluted quick detailer and it came straight off, 

gloss was insane, didnt get to see any of the beading though, will be wearing it on my own car soon so will see then


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like infinity wax have dissapeared from the manufacturers list :wave:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Kam09 said:


> Looks like infinity wax have dissapeared from the manufacturers list :wave:


I got it from In2detailing:thumb:


----------

